# New Rams



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

yesterday i got some new rams! Here are some pictures. sorry, they aren't very good.

My pair of rams:









Another picture of my pair of rams:









Again sorry about the quality, not good at taking pictures.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2009)

are they sexed dude? the one in the 2nd pic in front posing with the full side view looks female to me. the other one i cant really make out finage or color....

very pretty fish they are. i got 7 of them now


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

yeah im pretty sure i got a male and female. i know one of them has a pink belly which i think means female


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2009)

yupp that is a female and a pink belly = spawning time. Congrats!

look at the black spot if you see either gold or blue specks in them its a female. the 2nd and 3rd ray, on the dorsal fin of a male will be higher than the 1st where as in a female it wouldnt be as such. even the fins will give u a pretty good idea at times but not in all cases. i have males that dont have long fins. generally speaking a male's dorsal fin will be high and tends to flow over the tail fin but like i said, the fins can be decieving.


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

hey, did you get those at TI? If so, I'm the one that bagged them up for you. Sorry the wait was so long, there was only two of us on and I was bagging up $1200 worth of corals for a guy.


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

yeah i know you were the one there. Its wait wasn't that bad. 

Zakk: she's a female, she has the pink belly and th blue specks on her "black spot". i guess only time will tell if they like each other


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

glad to see things worked out well for you. the tank crashed yesterday, we lost 28 of them, they're being treated with prazipro and furazone green right now. lets hope the rest pull through. very VERY glad your couple werent sick.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2009)

what happened to them JT?


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

they havn't shwon any sign of sickness to me. what happened to them? hope they pull through


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

we're not sure, that's why we're treating with prazipro and furazone. they all just dropped one day, but the rest are doing fine?


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

well i hope they get better. 

BTW: do you have any cardinal tetras at TI, if not, when do suspect to get them in


----------

